# Looking for Studio Setup Inspiration!



## merlinhimself (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey All,

Wanted to start a thread to get ideas for a better studio setup, if you want to share a pic of your setup or share what your favorite time-saver, or piece of gear, or combo, or just anything! haha It would be very appreciated. Im far from a designer, I would love to bring more zen into my room, and also have more synergy with my setup!


----------



## CT (Sep 11, 2019)

I spend a lot of time looking at:









r/RoomPorn


r/RoomPorn: High quality images of rooms.




www.reddit.com





Sometimes there are posts there that look like they would be fantastically suited to use as a music room. I've got a huge stock of ideas from that place, if I ever have the budget to use them!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 11, 2019)

@leogardini did a detailed, illuminating video on this topic for his course. It helped me a lot. 

Maybe he would be nice and let you see it?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 12, 2019)

Did you check out Spitfire's Creative Cribs? https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/cribs/

For me, my suggestion is: a HUGE desk.


----------



## staypuft (Sep 12, 2019)

mainroom.pro - International Recording Studios Catalog


Home Recording Studios, Recording Studios Catalog, Recording Studio Designs, Photos, Videos, Articles, music studio, DJ Studio, sound recording, home recording studios, professional studios, elite studios, studio equipment, studio design, studio setup, acoustic, architecture




mainroom.pro


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 12, 2019)

Gardini gets into things like getting the right chair so you will be more comfortable as you work for long periods at a time. He has ideas about where everything goes, from the various monitors to the tablet and computer keyboard. What kinds of systems do you use to handle your slave computers, if you have them?

He keeps a flat screen TV in his setup. So when my wife and I bought a new TV, instead of selling the old one for peanuts or throwing it out, I hung it up on the wall over my regular monitors. I don't connect it all the time, but in certain situations it's been really useful and I never would have thought of it if I hadn't seen Gardini's video. I've used it to put up my videos, for example.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 12, 2019)

I took a picture of my current setup today, so might as well share it.

I like to avoid large desks, because they can create reflective surfaces and mess with the sound a lot. So mine is as small as it can be, basically just fits my keyboard. All my controllers - mouse, keyboard, tablet and mixer -all live right on top of the keyboard. The computer display is lowered behind the desk and angled, to also avoid getting in the way of the sound.


----------



## CT (Sep 12, 2019)

I'd love to see pictures from those of you with spaces that have lots of natural light. I know setting up a studio in a room with windows everywhere might not be acoustically pristine, but it's far more important to me to be in a space that feels comfortable, open, and airy.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm dying to post something shamelessly and sluttily self-puffing, but I would never do that.


----------



## muk (Sep 12, 2019)

miket said:


> I'd love to see pictures from those of you with spaces that have lots of natural light.



Well, I guess my room qualifies. There are two windows on the right and one on the left side of my room:











Listing my favourite pieces of gear is tough, because I actually like them all! The desk with the tabletop sliding instead of the keyboard (there you go @Nick Batzdorf ...). My monitors (Geithains and Quad ESLs), my digital piano, the chair...


----------

